# Graffiti & Tombstones



## Brooklynhaunt (Feb 4, 2018)

@Ween12amEternal Consider this idea..stolen! Because I haven’t yet had a season with my newly minted tombstones, I’ll probably wait a year or to do try this, but I think it will perfectly blend with my already tagged neighborhood. Of course I have considered this might happen naturally for my setup I don’t know if I have it in me to get the ball rolling myself. This fresh take looks awesome though well done! I really like the nod to the ephemeral and passage of time really tells a story. Very Halloween!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Terra said:


> Note: This is a repost of an old tutorial whose links to pictures were broken with the software update at HF.
> 
> Thanks for checking out the latest tutorial. Are you brave enough to try it? heh.


Thanks for your willingness to update your tutorials. They are all amazing and so much of what we do with our tombstones relies on things you have taught us over the years. 

However, true to some who commented about your grafitti tombstones when you first posted them, we won't be trying this approach to our older tombstones. Our neighborhood has enough of the real stuff, and putting it on the tombstones might only encourage others to think that our yard has become a new canvas for their "art." 

We still think it looks great. All your work is inspiring. It's nice to know you're still out there creating and reposting the things that have gone missing here on the forum.  Thanks bunches.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

chubstuff said:


> Thanks for your willingness to update your tutorials. They are all amazing and so much of what we do with our tombstones relies on things you have taught us over the years.
> 
> However, true to some who commented about your grafitti tombstones when you first posted them, we won't be trying this approach to our older tombstones. Our neighborhood has enough of the real stuff, and putting it on the tombstones might only encourage others to think that our yard has become a new canvas for their "art."
> 
> We still think it looks great. All your work is inspiring. It's nice to know you're still out there creating and reposting the things that have gone missing here on the forum.  Thanks bunches.


At first I was frustrated to see that all of my links and pictures had broken. Then, it was doubling frustrating that there seems to be no fix. But then thought it would be kind of cool to repost the tutorials as new again so I can answer any questions that people may have come up with over the years. I chuckled when I saw that the Graffiti Tomsbtons was next up - "This should be fun..."

Let me take the chance to explain my old neighborhood where I had this display.... Imagine in your mind the stereotypical Kansas subdivision. Perfectly manicured landscapes, McMansions, family SUVs going to the soccer field. And you wonder down one of those many, many cul-de-sacs... and you find this, lol!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Terra said:


> At first I was frustrated to see that all of my links and pictures had broken. Then, it was doubling frustrating that there seems to be no fix.


While there is much to like about the new site, the loss of so much information from the transfer is tragic. Photobucket becoming a pay for view site is equally sad. So many well made tutorials have text surrounding multiple photos of a single repeated picture saying Photobucket no longer shows pictures without being paid to do it. It has become the reason we save every web page we really like as a PDF file. We actually have PDF files from Halloween Forum that have pictures on tutorials where none exist today. We download videos as well. We've noticed they disappear from sites frequently. (We have a few of yours saved... you know... just because.) 



Terra said:


> Let me take the chance to explain my old neighborhood where I had this display.... Imagine in your mind the stereotypical Kansas subdivision. Perfectly manicured landscapes, McMansions, family SUVs going to the soccer field. And you wonder down one of those many, many cul-de-sacs... and you find this, lol!


HaHaHa... We noticed your house right away. It's why we weren't upset about your post-apocalyptic graveyard. Context is everything. It's no fun if you don't push the neighbors buttons just a bit. We saw a history of huge signs being put up to advertise your haunt. We lusted after a front lawn that big, but realized there was no way we could ever keep one so tidy. How can you put out tombstones in grass that's not overgrown for at least a month? We would be banned from any HOA community.

That said, we love what you have out there. Would that we had found your video on glues to use when we first started. We broke a tombstone last year when I dropped a mausoleum piece on top of it. When I was breaking it up for the dumpster, I noticed that in the center of tombstone the Liquid Nails panel glue never completely dried in five years of being out in the elements. Some of our learning curve took place right alongside of yours. We're glad others can avoid those problems thanks to you.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

chubstuff said:


> ...We actually have PDF files from Halloween Forum that have pictures on tutorials where none exist today. We download videos as well. We've noticed they disappear from sites frequently. (We have a few of yours saved... you know... just because.)
> 
> ...How can you put out tombstones in grass that's not overgrown for at least a month? We would be banned from any HOA community.


Oh my, that is awesome that you've got some archives. I was telling Frankie's Girl that I was more horrified about others losing their tutorials and us as a Halloween community losing them. I considered starting up a website for mine but then realizing that if that day comes - if the bill for the site goes unpaid - then the tutorials would be lost again. I guess this is the legacy of the internet. If you like something - you'd better capture it yourself because there is no guarentee it will be on the internet in the future.

As to your question about the HOA - they loved me, lol! Plus, I was strict in that the display went up Oct 15 and down Nov 1. So, prolly just as it started getting irritating - it was gone.


----------

